# Batman - Arkham Origins



## Yetman (Sep 25, 2013)

Amazon have this for £30 on pre-order with the DLC 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Batman-Arkh...qid=1380106568&sr=8-1&keywords=arkham+origins

It looks sexy as fuck 



And seems to be a lot bigger, and demanding than the previous Arkham games...

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2013/09/25/batmans-button-mashing-days-are-over

I can't fucking wait


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 3, 2013)

Totally looking forward to this, will buy it straight away...played the first two to death.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 3, 2013)

Downloaded Arkham asylum a month or so back.  Me and my nephew are well into it.  Gonna get the second one soon. Will look forward to this.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 4, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Downloaded Arkham asylum a month or so back.  Me and my nephew are well into it.  Gonna get the second one soon. Will look forward to this.


This should whet your appetite.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-10-14-batman-arkham-city-review


----------



## Epona (Oct 4, 2013)

I must give Arkham Asylum another go.  I know it is supposed to be good, but even though I bought it on Steam it still made me log on to GFWL, which has to be the shittest PC gaming 'service' ever.  I only barely put up with it for my disk copy of Fallout 3 (come release day, I'd have drunk my own piss and given a dna sample to be used in construction of a clone army, if it meant playing the game), but my Steam copy of FO3 doesn't make me go via GFWL, so fuck knows why I have to jump through hoops for MS to be able to play Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 4, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> This should whet your appetite.
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-10-14-batman-arkham-city-review



All of that could be said of Asylum.  It sounds like more of the same, which you can't fault as Asylum is one of the best games i've ever played.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 4, 2013)

I played Asylum after City and it's great, but highly inferior and much more restricted - Arkham City is huge and you spend much more time flying around the rooftops, which is meant to be an even bigger part of Arkham Origins, which of course, is great news - it's meant to be much much taller


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 4, 2013)

See that's what I didn't like about Arkham City. Asylum had brilliant level design, you came back to the same areas later in the game and the levels would unfold as you gained abilities. It fooled you into thinking it was compact, but it was full of different layers of complexity in its level design that opened up as you progressed. It always gave a hint that these layers existed by letting you see areas you couldn't yet reach. It was a 3D Metroidvania game. 

Arkham City was just big, I don't get why big is good. Big tends to lead to boring level design. And the switch between free-exploration and almost on-rails mission segments I find really jarring. I don't know if it gets better later on in Arkham City as I gave up after about five hours, but I didn't get the impression that it would reveal hidden depths, all seemed a bit one-note to me.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 4, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> See that's what I didn't like about Arkham City. Asylum had brilliant level design, you came back to the same areas later in the game and the levels would unfold as you gained abilities. It fooled you into thinking it was compact, but it was full of different layers of complexity in its level design that opened up as you progressed. It always gave a hint that these layers existed by letting you see areas you couldn't yet reach. It was a 3D Metroidvania game.
> 
> Arkham City was just big, I don't get why big is good. Big tends to lead to boring level design. And the switch between free-exploration and almost on-rails mission segments I find really jarring. I don't know if it gets better later on in Arkham City as I gave up after about five hours, but I didn't get the impression that it would reveal hidden depths, all seemed a bit one-note to me.



Interesting perspective there, much appreciated. I'll admit to not playing Arkham Asylum any further than the demo but you've stoked my interest.....the reason I didn't get it before was because Arkham City had improved on many of the functional aspects and I didn't want to devolve to what I perceived as, a game which was the learning or testing platform for the Batman gameplay method.

I'll keep it in mind should it pop up on sale on Xbox


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 19, 2013)

Arkham City...I played it a lot.

I only saw 3 of these though


----------



## blairsh (Oct 19, 2013)

If its got the combat modes on it, i'm in! Fucking hammered those on the previous two


----------



## Sunray (Oct 19, 2013)

This is probably the my most awaited game in ages. 

I totally loved Asylum, it was involving and engaging and just totally brilliant in so many ways I even managed to get the Riddler, took me over the 110 hours played mark to find him.

Where he was located was a master stroke of level design too, practically walking past his lair constantly.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 24, 2013)

its up out there if you desire it 

been playing it for the last hour, yes it is more of the same, but the movement and combact feel much faster and fluid. It looks lovely to be expected ( pc version with everything ramped up at 1080p with physyx ).
I wasnt too sure about this before i played it as i was trying to get back into Arkham city last week in preparation and couldnt get into it 

this, however , will keep me going for a bit, oh and the story line is quite dark.

8 out  of 10 so far from me


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 24, 2013)

http://www.videogamer.com/reviews/batman_arkham_origins_review.html

pretty much sums it up


----------



## Sunray (Oct 26, 2013)

The reviews are in now and it's not as good as asylum and more of the same as last time but not as interesting.  I might get it on sale but I don't want to sully what I think as one of the best games I've ever played. 

Wonder why rocksteady didn't make it.


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

Sunray said:


> The reviews are in now and it's not as good as asylum and more of the same as last time but not as interesting.



See afaic (and speaking generally, not wrt any particular franchise), more of the same as last time is not necessarily a bad thing.  There have been a number of sequels to games I enjoyed where I just wish it had been more of the same instead of trying to do something 'new', if that makes any sense.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah but the last two were truly some of the greatest games I've ever played. 

I don't invest 100+ hours in mediocre or games that I have already played.


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Yeah but the last two were truly some of the greatest games I've ever played.
> 
> I don't invest 100+ hours in mediocre or games that I have already played.



I'm just pleased that GFWL is dead and I can now play my Steam copy of Arkham Asylum without the associated _additional_ GFWL sign-in nonsense.  Pity my internet is playing up and the game is going to take 3 days to download   I bought Arkham City too when it was on sale recently.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 28, 2013)

Started it last night. Love it so far, but only cos it's more of the same of City. It's even got my home town of Coventry in it 

Reviews are pretty much dead on so far, still good though


----------



## magneze (Oct 28, 2013)

Asylum was a good game. City was shit. Too big and unfocussed but not in an open-game sort of way (like, say Fallout). Random character swapping. A dull game.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 29, 2013)

Mine crashed last night


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 29, 2013)

And I think I've found a game breaking bug . I'm at a point on a side mission and I cannot get past or get back to the free roam grrr


----------



## Yetman (Oct 29, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> And I think I've found a game breaking bug . I'm at a point on a side mission and I cannot get past or get back to the free roam grrr



http://www.strategyinformer.com/new...s-beset-with-gamebreaking-bugs-graphic-issues

http://steamcommunity.com/app/209000/discussions/0/792924952554932514/


----------



## treelover (Oct 29, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> And I think I've found a game breaking bug . I'm at a point on a side mission and I cannot get past or get back to the free roam grrr


 

that may be because of the provenance of your copy, remember the 'morality bug' in Arkham City...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yetman said:


> http://www.strategyinformer.com/new...s-beset-with-gamebreaking-bugs-graphic-issues
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/209000/discussions/0/792924952554932514/




I had encountered that first bug , but it didnt stop me playing after restarting, this one , i cant get out of the entire section

ETA my bug is the updated one at the bottom of the first link


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 29, 2013)

treelover said:


> that may be because of the provenance of your copy, remember the 'morality bug' in Arkham City...



 I could handle that  but i fear its just bad programming


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 29, 2013)

updated my nvidia drivers and managed to get past the bit i was stuck on, but doing some research, the level of bugs being reported is as if the had no QA at all and we are kinda beta testing it, not good enough. Thank goodness I evaluted it and didnt spend 40 odd quid on it. Come back Rocksteady


----------



## treelover (Feb 7, 2014)

10 quid at Game online, seems too similar to Arkham City for me.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 7, 2014)

treelover said:


> 10 quid at Game online, seems too similar to Arkham City for me.



It's too similar for me and I found it quite dull. It didn't live up to expectations or progress in the way that Asylum did to City.


----------



## treelover (Oct 24, 2014)

3 quid now on Greenman, should I get it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 24, 2014)

its ok , 3 quid , yeah


----------

